# We are doomed, no you say well watch this.



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

25 million for turtles and otters.






Watch it.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

change to believe in


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

wow


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

I,m thinking ALL wrong-- I need to work for a Government funded agency- or start one up myself- If I come up with a good idea I'm sure it will be funded for a couple of years and by that time I should have enough saved to retire-

Simple- I do believe I' will try something and get it started- some thing in the animal field or a Do good er humanitarian venue.

only in America will this work- I'll keep you posted-


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

our government is run by a bunch of self important idots who have no common sense. i mean really what the ****. WAKE UP AMERICA. i think theres a revolution soon to come if our elected officials dont get their heads out of the ***** and use some common sense. its sad but its true.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree with all of the previous posts, Who in the heck comes up with this crap. Turtles and Otters, WTH. Eventually these representatives will get the boot, I can only hope sooner than later.


----------



## wgreegor1 (Oct 6, 2009)

u can only hope we the people have more than enough rights to overturn the govt in a non lethal way but the problem seems to be that americans ar sheep they just keep on following without revolt and im beginning to believe that we wont be able to take it much longer before we all stand and throw the no good political *@$%s out on their *** u know kinda like they do the vets or other americans but if your foriegn come on in we got you i bet by the end of the year we will all be considering a new revolution "we are free" free to live by the bullsh*t laws made by clueless freaks


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Youtube removed the video, now I really want to see it!!! :******:


----------

